# Uncommon Goods entry - I need help with votes please



## meikou (Jun 12, 2008)

I've had a couple of my designs picked to become potential items for sale on Uncommon Goods.

http://www.uncommongoods.com/voting/product/57009/architectural-birdhouses

If any fellow lumberjocks wouldn't mind taking a couple of minutes to help me out with votes it would be most appreciated as I'm currently in second place


----------

